# Street Fighter Alpha 2 MSU-1 patch performance update



## Deleted User (Feb 3, 2021)

Snes Romhacker Gizaha updated his MSU-1 patch for Street Fighter Alpha 2.
The patch only works with the USA version of the game.
I can´t link to the source for legal reasons.
Instead I attached the patch file below.



> 20210202 changelog:
> 
> Many speed tweaks. Without SA-1.
> Restore Nash/Sodom names (except after fight stats)
> ...


----------



## The Frenchman (Mar 10, 2021)

I use an SD2SNES and I can't get the sound to work as there is no .msu file.... I have pcm packs and the patch applied to the rom, which now has all the fix... but no sound.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Mar 10, 2021)

The Frenchman said:


> I use an SD2SNES and I can't get the sound to work as there is no .msu file.... I have pcm packs and the patch applied to the rom, which now has all the fix... but no sound.


have you tried a dsp dumper?


----------



## The Frenchman (Mar 11, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> have you tried a dsp dumper?



It was very simple I had to create a dummy .msu file of the same name.


----------



## JohnnyQ1987 (Oct 23, 2022)

The Frenchman said:


> I use an SD2SNES and I can't get the sound to work as there is no .msu file.... I have pcm packs and the patch applied to the rom, which now has all the fix... but no sound.


SD2SNES doesn't support MSU-1 with additional special chip, for example, on Kirbys using SA-1 it won't work either. FX PAK Pro does support both chips.


----------



## The Frenchman (Oct 23, 2022)

JohnnyQ1987 said:


> SD2SNES doesn't support MSU-1 with additional special chip, for example, on Kirbys using SA-1 it won't work either. FX PAK Pro does support both chips.


Ahhh so a Star Fox MSU1 wouldn't work either?

Or the Mario World SA-1 version.

Thanks for the clear up!


----------

